

Ask HN: Good Apps for Macbook Pro - ukc

Purchased a new Macbook Pro from Walmart. Need to know some good apps to download on the App Store. Any links will help!!!!!!!!!!!
======
trueneverland
This was posted less than 2 months ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4123995>

